# Suche Achievement-Wh*re im Bereich 11000 Punkten



## SkoII (12. August 2014)

Huhu,

ich farme gerne Achievements seit letztem Sommer. Damals habe ich ca 8000 Punkte in 3 Wochen gemacht. Da ich mittlerweile bei 11,5k Punkten angekommen bin, wird es langsam schwerer und die Motivation lässt ein wenig nach.

Deshalb suche ich jemanden der mit mir zusammen zockt.

Momentan drücke ich viele Fraktionen auf exalted per Dungeons von TBC und WOTLK hoch.
Außerdem will ich ZA/ZF wo ich noch keine AVs habe.
In Naxx müsste ich noch was machen und Malgos 25er Speedkill. Blablubb
Wichtiger: Ich muss diverse AVs in den WOTLK Heros machen und in den CATA Heros habe ich so gut wie keine!

Anzubieten habe ich einen Team-Speak-Server und jede Menge Zeit aufgrund langen Urlaubs!

envai#2343

Würde mich freuen wenn sich einer melden würde >_>


----------

